# [SOLVED] Is it Worth It to buy A Gaming Desktop now???



## legenderycity (Jun 9, 2009)

Hey, I'm trying to buy a new gaming desktop. But I don't know how long can the specs last. Here are the specs:

Intel(R) Core(TM) 2 Quad Processor Q9400 (2.66GHz, 1333MHz, 6MB)
Preloaded Genuine Windows Vista(R) Home Premium 32 bit OEM Version
3GB DDR2 800MHz SDRAM Memory
16X DVD+/-RW with Dual Layer Write Capabilities
ATI(R) Radeon(TM) HD 4350 512MB DDR2

I want to play games now like Left 4 Dead, Need For Speed Undercover and Red Alert 3 or even until 2012. Can the specs above play games until 2012 and is it worth it to buy now because I've heard of the new Intel Core i7, DDR3 ram and the upcoming Windows 7? If not what specs should I buy or when should I buy?


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: Is it Worth It to buy A Gaming Desktop now???*

Hi legenderycity, welcome to TSF.
Depends how desperate you are for a new system.
Also, what's your budget and in what currency?
I'd say the weakest link in that system is the 4350. It's a medium/lower end card. You can play current games fine but it's not very future proof.

Also, what power supply are you getting with that system?


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Is it Worth It to buy A Gaming Desktop now???*

It may also depend on what other programs you put on the computer.


----------



## Baejung92 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: Is it Worth It to buy A Gaming Desktop now???*

Specifically about Windows 7, I believe it was July that vendors are supposed to start offering free upgrades to 7 for computers purchased with Vista after that date. Maybe you were already planning to do this, but if you can wait a month I think you should...


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Is it Worth It to buy A Gaming Desktop now???*

Did the seller fail list any the brands and models of any components other than the Intel CPU?
Pre-built PC's very often use inferior hardware. 
For gaming, you would do better with a Dual Core CPU.
As Tiber Septim mentioned, the 4350 is pretty weak for a gaming PC.
The i7 platform is available but I'm not sold on it.
DDR3 RAM still has some issues.


----------



## legenderycity (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: Is it Worth It to buy A Gaming Desktop now???*



Tiber Septim said:


> Hi legenderycity, welcome to TSF.
> Depends how desperate you are for a new system.
> Also, what's your budget and in what currency?
> I'd say the weakest link in that system is the 4350. It's a medium/lower end card. You can play current games fine but it's not very future proof.
> ...


I'm not desperate to have a new system, maybe after September. 
My budget is RM3000(I live in Malaysia)
What graphics card should I choose?
I think Dell will choose the power system for me.


----------



## legenderycity (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: Is it Worth It to buy A Gaming Desktop now???*



Jason09 said:


> It may also depend on what other programs you put on the computer.


I'm not going to install many programs in it. It is my gaming desktop.


----------



## legenderycity (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: Is it Worth It to buy A Gaming Desktop now???*



Tyree said:


> Did the seller fail list any the brands and models of any components other than the Intel CPU?
> Pre-built PC's very often use inferior hardware.
> For gaming, you would do better with a Dual Core CPU.
> As Tiber Septim mentioned, the 4350 is pretty weak for a gaming PC.
> ...


What do you mean in your first and second question?
I thought a quad-core would be better. However, there is a choice for Intel(R) Core(TM) 2 Duo Processor E8500 (3.16GHz, 1333MHz, 6MB), should I choose that?
Then what graphics card should I choose?
Maybe I should not buy i7 and DDR3 now.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Is it Worth It to buy A Gaming Desktop now???*

The E8500 is definitely the CPU to use for gaming.
I have no idea what graphics cards are available from Dell.


----------



## Baejung92 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: Is it Worth It to buy A Gaming Desktop now???*

I'm not sure how it is in Malaysia, but I know that in the States Dell sells different graphics cards for different models in their line, and the available cards differ sometimes from month to month. You might be able to choose a HD4870 during a sale season and then find out a week later that you can only get a 3xxx card or something. 

They should have a list of videocards you can choose from on their website (unless you are purchasing this computer from retail), and a user can help you from there.


----------



## legenderycity (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: Is it Worth It to buy A Gaming Desktop now???*



Baejung92 said:


> I'm not sure how it is in Malaysia, but I know that in the States Dell sells different graphics cards for different models in their line, and the available cards differ sometimes from month to month. You might be able to choose a HD4870 during a sale season and then find out a week later that you can only get a 3xxx card or something.
> 
> They should have a list of videocards you can choose from on their website (unless you are purchasing this computer from retail), and a user can help you from there.


Hey, I just want to know that if I buy the desktop with an integrated graphics card and then buy a new and better graphics card put it in my desktop, will it work?

Also, I thought choosing a quad-core processor would be better because it supports 2 video card, why would Tyree recommend me a dual-core processor?


----------



## legenderycity (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: Is it Worth It to buy A Gaming Desktop now???*



Tyree said:


> The E8500 is definitely the CPU to use for gaming.
> I have no idea what graphics cards are available from Dell.


I thought a quad-core processor would be better because it supports 2 video cards. Furthermore, it has 4 cores. I also heard that some games do not support quad-core processors, is it true?

How much is ATI Radeon HD 4870? And is it a video card I should buy? I'm planning to buy the desktop with Integrated Intel® Graphics Media Accelerator 3100 and then change it to ATI Radeon HD 4870. Is it a good idea? Someone told me that there will be many issues if I do that because of the motherboard incompability and other factors, is it true?

What is the meaning of OEM version?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Is it Worth It to buy A Gaming Desktop now???*

Its the motherboard that would support 2 video card s but that is *a big waste of money*, running SLI or crossfire. 

There are more and more games that support quad cores and run faster becasue of them, especially GTA 4. 

On the issue of your graphics card. If you buy a decent 750w or even better 850w (Corsair is good) you will be able to throw mos any graphics card you want into it.


----------



## legenderycity (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: Is it Worth It to buy A Gaming Desktop now???*



Mcninjaguy said:


> Its the motherboard that would support 2 video card s but that is *a big waste of money*, running SLI or crossfire.
> 
> There are more and more games that support quad cores and run faster becasue of them, especially GTA 4.
> 
> On the issue of your graphics card. If you buy a decent 750w or even better 850w (Corsair is good) you will be able to throw mos any graphics card you want into it.


What if I want to play games now like TF2, NFS Undercover, Red Alert 3, Fallout 3 or Half Life 2, do they support quad-core processor?

What do you mean by decent 750w or even better 850w? Can you list some examples?

Also, can you recommend me a system that play the games I mentioned above without any lag at the lowest gaming quality?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Is it Worth It to buy A Gaming Desktop now???*

Ok so 3000MYR = around $850US so I'll try to make an awesome desktop you should get. Remeber that there will most likely be better parts in September.

dd you need a monitor, mouse, keyboard and speakers?

*Mobo*
ASUS M4A78 Plus AM3/AM2+/AM2 AMD 770 ATX AMD Motherboar
$80
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131381

*CPU*
AMD Phenom II X4 810 2.6GHz 4 x 512KB L2 Cache 4MB L3 Cache Socket AM3 95W Quad-Core Processor
$170
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103650

*RAM*
Crucial Ballistix Tracer 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model BL2KIT25664AR80A - Retail 
$53
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148216

*PSU*
Corsair 750w
$120
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139009

*Graphics card*
SAPPHIRE Vapor-X 100273L Radeon HD 4850 1GB 256-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFire Supported Video Card - Retail 
$155
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102834

*Case*
COOLER MASTER RC-690-KKN1-GP Black SECC/ ABS ATX Mid Tower Computer Case
$80
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119137

*HDD*
Western Digital Caviar GP WD5000AACS 500GB 5400 to 7200 RPM 16MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive
$58
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136149

*DVD Burner/drive*
LG Black 22X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 22X DVD-R 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-ROM 2MB Cache SATA DVD Burner - OEM 
$25
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827136167
*OS*
If you're buying this later get Windows 7
If you're getting this soon get W7 RC
http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windows-7/download.aspx
usually around $100 for OEM

*AV*
NOD32
$30
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832114005


Total $ 771
with OS $871


----------



## legenderycity (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: Is it Worth It to buy A Gaming Desktop now???*



Mcninjaguy said:


> Ok so 3000MYR = around $850US so I'll try to make an awesome desktop you should get. Remeber that there will most likely be better parts in September.
> 
> dd you need a monitor, mouse, keyboard and speakers?
> 
> ...


I like all the parts you provided, but I only want Intel processors only. Can you help me find a suitable Intel processor?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Is it Worth It to buy A Gaming Desktop now???*

This will cost less if you stick with AMD.


----------



## legenderycity (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: Is it Worth It to buy A Gaming Desktop now???*



Mcninjaguy said:


> This will cost less if you stick with AMD.


I don't mind the little cost.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Is it Worth It to buy A Gaming Desktop now???*

Keep in mind that with Windows 7 there may be some programs that may not work in it, because it is very new.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Is it Worth It to buy A Gaming Desktop now???*

The new AMD CPU's are very overclockable and run faster than the Inyel quad cores. SO you'd be paying more for less performance.


----------



## legenderycity (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: Is it Worth It to buy A Gaming Desktop now???*

Hey, I just want to know that if I buy the desktop with an integrated graphics card and then buy a new and better graphics card like SAPPHIRE Vapor-X 100273L Radeon HD 4850 1GB 256-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFire Supported Video Card and put it in my desktop, will it work? I heard that is causes a blue screen due to speed clash with the processor and motherboard incompabilities, is it true or chances of it happening is very low?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Is it Worth It to buy A Gaming Desktop now???*

I have no idea about the incombatiblity with onboard video but I doubt it happens.

I am not going to recommend you getting a AMD motherboard with onboard video since they only use nvidia chipsets, which I have one of and I know its got very poor software support.

If you want some crappy video card for now just get this one

POWERCOLOR AX4350 512MD2-H Radeon HD 4350 512MB 64-bit GDDR2 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready Video Card
$35
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131143


----------



## legenderycity (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: Is it Worth It to buy A Gaming Desktop now???*



Mcninjaguy said:


> I have no idea about the incombatiblity with onboard video but I doubt it happens.
> 
> I am not going to recommend you getting a AMD motherboard with onboard video since they only use nvidia chipsets, which I have one of and I know its got very poor software support.
> 
> ...


This means that I should buy the video card I stated in my first post, right? Then can I play the games I want now?


----------



## legenderycity (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: Is it Worth It to buy A Gaming Desktop now???*

I really want to play Half Life 2: Episode 1 now but I have not get my new gaming desktop and I'm now using a laptop bought 2 years ago. My specs are:

Intel Centrino Duo Processor T2300 @ 1.66GHZ
2GB DDR2 RAM
160GB HDD
Mobile Intel 945 Express Chipset Family
Windows XP SP2

Will I be able to play Half Life 2: Episode 1 at its lowest gaming qualities? I was able to play Half Life 2 at its lowest quality with lags at some areas but I'm not sure with Episode 1.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Is it Worth It to buy A Gaming Desktop now???*

Ok, there's a bit of confusion here.


If you buy another graphics card and stick it in the computer it will run _as long as the power supply is enough to support it_. If you stick a Radeon HD4870 into a computer with a 450 watt PSU, it isn't going to run (or not well). Dell usually likes to put in the cheapest, smallest PSUs it can get away with.

With a dual core processor, and assuming no overclocking, you'll want at least 600 wats for a 4850 or 4830, 650 watts for a 4870, and at least 700 watts for a 4890. The 4850x2 and 4870x2 should have at least 750 watts, preferably 800 or more. Crossfire for powerful cards usually requires at least 750+ watts. The 4770 is a good mid-end card for cheap. The entire 48xx series of GPUs is very good and all will run modern games, though not all will run on maximum details at different resolutions at a decent FPS.

Current high-end ATI GPU comparison:
Powerful
4870x2
4890
4850x2
4870
3870x2
4850
3870
4770
4830
Weaker

All of these cards will play modern games, with the high end ones (4870x2) getting maximum details at a 1680x1200 resolution at a decent framerate in almost all games, and the weaker ones merely getting medium details at a moderate resolution. Which one you choose depends on your budget and preference.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Is it Worth It to buy A Gaming Desktop now???*

That list is wrong, its more like this

4870x2
4850x2
4890
4870
4850
3870x2
4830
3870
4770
weaker

To answer your question about your laptop, I doubt it can play any game newer than 3 years ago with decent frame rates, depending on the game of course.


----------



## Baejung92 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: Is it Worth It to buy A Gaming Desktop now???*

Source-engine games like Half-Life 2 tend to be processor intensive... I'm not sure if your laptop could run Episode 1, but I wouldn't bet on it.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Is it Worth It to buy A Gaming Desktop now???*

You might want to invest in a aftermaret CPU cooler ,like this one.

OCZ OCZTGLADM 120mm Rifle CPU Cooler - Retail 
$42
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835202008

and this thermal grease.

Arctic Silver 5
$9
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835100007


----------



## legenderycity (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: Is it Worth It to buy A Gaming Desktop now???*

Am I able to change the graphics card or processor for my current laptop so I can play modern games?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Is it Worth It to buy A Gaming Desktop now???*

Out of all the laptops out there today I think around 1% or less can be customized. The short answer is no, sorry. If you did try to do this it would cost you around $500+. It would be a big waste of money since you can get a much better desktop for that price.

You would know right away if your laptop was customizable since if you bought you'd be able to choose from a couple options for it.


----------



## legenderycity (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: Is it Worth It to buy A Gaming Desktop now???*

Thanks for everyone's support, but since I'm going to get this new desktop somewhere at November or October, like everyone said, there maybe new specs at that time. So I'm going to end this discussion now. Thanks for everyone's help, and a special thanks to Mcninjaguy, you are the best! 

I maybe having another discussion when I'm going to buy that desktop. Hope we meet again!


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Yea keep in touch at TSF!

Thanks for the compliments!:woot:


----------

